# They have arrived... finally



## neea (Aug 9, 2007)

I have finally manged to organize the 1 million pictures I've taken in the last two weeks of having my camera.
Here are some of my favorites

#1. This is the view from my kitchen window at our new house as a storm rolls in







#2. A small streak of lightning... but never the less.. it is a lightning streak.






#3 Dragonfly






#4 Cow 1






#5 Bull 1






#6 Bull 2






#7 Cow 2






#8 Calves






#9 River Lillies






#10 Reverse Macro of a pansy






#11 Reverse Macro of an unknown flower






#12 Old River Bridge






#13 Same storm as pic #1


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 9, 2007)

Great series.  I love the first one, sunlit farm fields and storm clouds go so very well together. :thumbup:

You seem to be enjoying your new camera, which one did you get?


----------



## neea (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanx for the comment

Rebel XTi. I don't think I've ever loved a non-living thing so much in my life. And it couldnt have showed up at a better time. I got it the very first day we moved to the farm. There's so many things to take pictures of out there. Every few days I go for walks to the river by myself. I'll disappear for a couple hours and only come home when the memory cards full or the batteries are dead : D
I was getting so frusterated with film because it cost so much and my pictures were never turning out how i wanted. Now I can make sure that every single one is just how i want it!!!!
Love love love it!!!!


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome to the wonderful world of digital photography 

My in-laws live on a farm, and yes there usually seems to be an endless amount of things to shoot.


----------



## EBphotography (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice 

Number 1 is my favorite.  One suggestion on that shot...leave a little field below that bottom hay bail...seems chopped off even though the whole bail is there, because there is no field below.  

:thumbup:

Eric.


----------



## The_Caper (Aug 9, 2007)

Great series here neea:
My only problem is I can't decide which shot I like most as I like all of them. Nice work.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice.  

i agree with EBphotography about having more in front of the haybail, otherwise a beautiful shot.

Also, I liked the composition of #12, but if the subject is the old bridge, why focus on the bank behind the bridge?

One more thing.  #13 is really good. Did you do any post processing?  It may help the blown sky between horizon and the storm clouds above, but I still like the contrast.


----------



## neea (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you all for your comment!!!

EBPhotography: I believe that one may have been cropped on the bottom a bit due to the top of a bail that snuck it's way into the frame. So I figured that having no field at the bottom was better than having the top of a bail just randomly sort of sitting at the bottom of the picture.
But thank you very much for your thoughts.
Since being on this forum I've learned to watch the edges of my frame alot more... but it's still taking some time to always make sure they are composed perfectly.

kundalini: #12 was shot with my lensbaby. The one support on the left is in focus... well sorta. The lensbaby is real hard to get used to.. especially when I dont wear my glasses. it's real hard to tell what is really in focus and what is sort of sneaking into the world of fuzzyness.
But yes.. I will keep an eye out for this sort of thing.

On #13 I did not do any PP. That is basically exactly how the sky looked. If I would've compensated for the light sky in the back then the clouds would've been altered. I took that pic more to show my friends the storms we've been having lately then to be... artistic.


Thank you all very much for your comments and ideas!
Greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## cherrymoose (Aug 10, 2007)

I've always wanted to shoot on a farm, it seems that there's endless photo possibilities.
Lovely series! I can't pick a favorite, although #3 is excellent. Did you use a Lensbaby for #12?


----------



## neea (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes I did use a lensbaby for #12.
There definatley is alot of things to take pictures of.
I joke that we inherited (or will eventually i guess) 280 acres of junk. lol.
But I love how all that junk looks in the golden hour. 
It's a third generation farm so there's been stuff building up all those years. There's alot of really neat and old things around.
I've only begun to scratch the surface of it all!!!


----------



## abraxas (Sep 8, 2007)

The cow photos are the best.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Sep 8, 2007)

abraxas said:


> The cow photos are the best.


Thank you for making today a bovine extravaganza.


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Great series!  I agree, the cow/bull photos are awesome.  Well done. :thumbup:

NJ


----------



## heip (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrats on the new camera as well as these beautiful shots.


----------



## jstuedle (Sep 9, 2007)

1 Million huh? All in a week? What took you so long?  Nice series, and now that you are in the digital world, I suggest a bigger hard drive, much bigger.


----------



## neea (Sep 9, 2007)

NJMAN said:


> Great series! I agree, the cow/bull photos are awesome. Well done. :thumbup:
> 
> NJ


 
hehe. I was feeling sorta sad about 5 minuates ago when I was looking at all the other cow pics. I wondered "how come my cow pictures never got this much attention" but I see someone was kind enough to dig them back up from the 100th page :mrgreen:

Thank you!!!


----------



## neea (Sep 9, 2007)

jstuedle said:


> 1 Million huh? All in a week? What took you so long?  Nice series, and now that you are in the digital world, I suggest a bigger hard drive, much bigger.


 
I've been inquiring! I'm thinking whole new computer... laptop probably so I can easily access the net with my own computer at my brothers (downfall to living in the country... high speed net is EXPENSIVE!!!!)

If I dont get a new puter I will be getting an external hard drive probably.


----------



## Icon72 (Sep 9, 2007)

Lovin the cow photos myself. They're great. All the images are good but the cows stand out for me.


----------

